# Who wants to lose some weight this year?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So Im thinking of going hard core and losing 50lbs in 52 weeks, (Hey Christmas time is going to wreck any diet/exercise period). Any one want to join me? Maybe 10,20 or 30 lbs in a year? Maybe a competition to see who can lose the most or maybe the most be percentage? I mean a 200lb guy or girl that losses 20lbs is more then likely working as hard as a 280lb guy guy like my self loosing 50lbs. Any Thoughts? Im thinking first weigh in is Friday the 31st. Even if we don't compete maybe we can do a weekly check in on our looses and admin can leave it as a sticky thread or whatever they are called. Any one game?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

In September I'll be losing a guaranteed 8 lbs. Does that count?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> In September I'll be losing a guaranteed 8 lbs. Does that count?


Yes, it counts and now I have to lose 8lbs by september to keep up.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm down 58 pounds in the last 3 years. 

This morning I checked and I'm 206. My BP is much lower and my BG is 5-8 points lower.

It has been fairly easy, I just walk everyday, lift weights for a total of about an hour a day, but I think the real reason is my diet. I'm only eating meat, fish, chicken, and vegetables with a little cheese. No potatoes, no or very little sugar, no alcohol, and I never have desert.

When I was about 40 I lost 30 pounds and it was pure hell. I most just be tougher now.

Good luck on losing the weight!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im down 50lbs myself, from a high of 330 in 2012. I want to lose another 50 and get down to the 230 I was at when I was fighting in tournaments 2001-2004 period.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Yes, it counts and now I have to lose 8lbs by september to keep up.


I am waiting til September to start losing weight because I still have 2+ months to go before the baby is born and I am still gaining a little weight. Not much just a pound or two a month.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

When the SHTF I want to be 50lb over weight, it is the best way to store food.
But I should lose some weight so I can live until it comes & if it gets here before I reach my goal.
All the better, if not then that is okay, too.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

crabapple said:


> When the SHTF I want to be 50lb over weight, it is the best way to store food.
> But I should lose some weight so I can live until it comes & if it gets here before I reach my goal.
> All the better, if not then that is okay, too.


So Im like good to go?


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds good to me. It will be interesting which plan we each chose and compare results.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

That's my favorite Rocky. It came out right after I made black belt, and my instructor told all of us to go see that when it came to the local theater. Love that film! Love that song!



biobacon said:


> Im down 50lbs myself, from a high of 330 in 2012. I want to lose another 50 and get down to the 230 I was at when I was fighting in tournaments 2001-2004 period.


Where did you fight in tournaments?

I'm game. I really need to shed about 50 pounds, too. So, a pound a week? Let's sticky this sucker and set a time for weigh-in every week!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

biobacon said:


> Im thinking first weigh in is Friday the 31st.


Wait a minute....there's no 31st day in this month!


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm game, too. I haven't set a firm goal yet, but I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the scale top 300#

I've got the thread subscribed and I've seen other 'sticky threads', but could only guess what that truly meant. Kinda new to the whole forum thing.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Count me in, I have never been svelt. I've always been heavy, from age 6 on. I played football in high school and college at 255 #. Before I got married in 1996, I used to smoke a pack of cigarettes a day and could still run 5 miles. I got down to 235# when I was running regularly and weighed 290 when I got married. My weight has been running between 315-325# for the last 5-6 years. It's time.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

crap, ok Friday the 1st then.

This is the type of fighting I used to do,


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So even if every one just looses a little bit we will all be better off right?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So every one is ok with a weekly check in every friday?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

biobacon said:


> crap, ok Friday the 1st then.
> 
> This is the type of fighting I used to do,


Well, isn't that neat! My kids used to make swords and fight in the yard, and one day the school bus came by and they heard one of the kids on the bus say, "There's the sword people!" 

I'm game. Friday, July 1, first check-in, then.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> Count me in, I have never been svelt. I've always been heavy, from age 6 on. I played football in high school and college at 255 #. Before I got married in 1996, I used to smoke a pack of cigarettes a day and could still run 5 miles. I got down to 235# when I was running regularly and weighed 290 when I got married. My weight has been running between 315-325# for the last 5-6 years. It's time.


Pretty cool you played football in college. I stopped playing in High School.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in. And Grimm you'll probably win. Our twins were 8 lb 8 Oz and 8 lb 12 Oz. Our son 11lb 12 Oz. I think I lost 50 pounds the first week after both pregnancies.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

biobacon said:


> crap, ok Friday the 1st then.
> 
> This is the type of fighting I used to do,


Were you part of SCA? I almost went that route but stayed involved with faire instead.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> I'm in. And Grimm you'll probably win. Our twins were 8 lb 8 Oz and 8 lb 12 Oz. Our son 11lb 12 Oz. I think I lost 50 pounds the first week after both pregnancies.


I lost a total of 70lbs within 3 weeks of Roo being born. I wasn't breast feeding either. Plus I only gained 10 lbs during the pregnancy.

This pregnancy I have gained a bit more but for some reason I'm not as "round" as I was with Roo.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I am in. I was looking to lose some weight. Soon I will have 14 acres and no tv service or internet. That should help.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am in. I started May 1, right after I stepped on the scale for the first time in months. I have already lost 11.5 pounds, but I have a ways to go. I used to be the anorexic looking kid, but those days are long gone!

Can we have one person that we privately send a photo to of our scale weight, or just tell that person, so that we are accountable? Maybe none of you need that, but any time I have known others to do this, there was always a score keeper.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

biobacon said:


> So every one is ok with a weekly check in every friday?


I'm game- as long as I don't have to post pictures!!!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Friday, July 1 it is, with weekly Friday check-ins.

OK, what does the biggest loser win beside bragging rights?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

A weight loss contest? I'm a happy fat a$$! Why not a beer drinking competition a wrasstlin match or maybe even a beard growing contest?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like I beat the crowd. I've lost 40 pounds since February 17th. That's when I had my annual wellness exam and I told the nurse practitioner I had to get the weight off so she gave me daily calorie guidelines for week 1, week 2, and week 3 forward. Everything I ate was either measured, weighed, or counted.

The first few days I thought she was nuts; but, it was a shock to realize how much I had been snacking during the day. Thank goodness for Sugar Free Jello Chocolate pudding made with fat-free milk. It saved me by taking care of my junk cravings.

The first week was tough and I had to take it one day at a time. Then following the plan was so easy some days I had trouble getting up to the daily calorie level. Now I'm just coasting because I met the weight goal my NP set for me. I'd like to lose five more pounds; however, at this stage the pounds are coming off slow. The reason for the five more pounds is it's not just about weight; it's about BMI and waist circumference. My BMI dropped from 33 to 26; but, the waist needs to lose five more inches. I'll get there.

In the meantime, I'll be your cheering section. :goodluck:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm in. But I guess that means I have to weigh myself to get a baseline. Bummer.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in the opposite camp, I need to GAIN weight!<LOL> I went from 195 to 134 in a month or two (don't remember). Not the diet I'd recommend though!!! I'm up to 155 and would eventually like to be around 180 or so, maybe a bit more once I get some muscle mass back.

I did LOSE about 40 pounds 5 or 8 years ago, took about a year as I recall. Went from 230/235 to 190/195. It was hard to get into a new eating routine but once established worked fine for me. Here is what worked for me:

DON"T change what you eat. If you want a nice, fatty Delmonico steak, go for it! Just eat it until you are satisfied, not full or stuffed. You can have more of it at another meal! Eat 6 or so smaller meals throughout the day. You don't have to consume "balanced" meals all the time. Just have broccoli or something for one meal, shrimp scampi or something for another... To me, over a day or a week it all balances out and I seemed to get all the nutrients I needed. Eat constantly for the first few weeks!! Just eat calorie deficient stuff so you have something in your stomach and satisfy the need to be eating. I used celery sticks and carrots. I always had a bag of something with me and was munching away. It seemed to satisfy the need to eat. Folks at work commented about how I was always eating and seemed to lose weight. Salads are great also!!! Bring a big bowl of all sorts of different crap and have a smaller dish of it several time during the day. It put something in my stomach, satisfied my urge to eat, is low calorie but high in nutrients. I even used a French dressing, just a little though not drowning the salad in it. It wasn't the low cal crap either, this was a tasty dressing I liked.

EAT ORGANIC NOT PROCESSED FOODS!!! Or at least prepare all your meals from scratch. Don't ever open a can of anything! There really is time, even with a busy schedule. Meals do not need to take an hour to prepare, cut some veggie you like up, put in a steamer and you can do something else for the few minutes it takes to cook. Smaller meals also do not take a ton of time to eat! I remember trying to cut small bites, chew them a lot and try to fool myself into thinking it was a longer meal, didn't work. I slammed it down and moved onto projects. Remember, if you are hungry later, be it 30 minutes or a few hours, eat something else!!!

Biggest thing most folks seem to do is deprive themselves of food they like, and to me that really sucked! "I can't eat this or that. It is not on my diet" That steak or scampi you made with REAL butter, garlic and olive oil? Heck, you an have it for 3 or 4 meals because you are eating less of it!!!After a while you will get used to it and 'snacking' will become the new norm.

Now, I was single so it was most likely much easier for me than if I had a family or children to feed.

Also GET A PUPPY!! I got another of my favorites; a female, American, hunting stock black lab. "Sunshine" would run me ragged!! Those little buggers need some exercise and keeping up with them is a chore in itself. I did work 40+ hours and would come home dog tired and have to spend 4 hours or more EVERY DAY outside running in the woods or playing in the yard or swimming at the lake...Rain, snow, hot, cold, light out, nighttime, she NEEDED to release some energy.My baggie of celery or whatever doubled as "special treats" for her.

I'm rambling again. Hope something in this post helps! I'll try and post my GAINS in weight but it is not going to be a weekly gain. Gaining (in my case anyway) or losing weight is a slow process if you want to maintain you new weight. Crash diets will end and you will go back to your old habits and gain it back.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Until I have the baby any of the ladies here that want to keep what the scale says private but want to be accountable to some one can PM me. I will not tell anyone but I will confirm or deny what you publicly tell the group. Like if you want to share the loss or gain to the group but not the total weight.

And once the baby comes I'd like to return the favor.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I was gonna put this in the meme thread but this just seemed more appropriate.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to DAKINE and WWHERMIT having a conversation here in another thread, I have lost 70 lbs since in Dec '15 . The selling point was "you're never hungry and don't have to exercise" The Keto way of eating is working for me. I was morbidly obese on lots of medication and couldn't walk 80 feet. Now my blood work is excellent, my A1C is 5.1 (no more metformin, no insulin), cholesterol is perfect and I'm off all meds except potassium and thyroid (which has been cut in half). If I can do it at over 70 years old you should be able to.

.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Reblazed said:


> Thanks to DAKINE and WWHERMIT having a conversation here in another thread, I have lost 70 lbs since in Dec '15 . The selling point was "you're never hungry and don't have to exercise" The Keto way of eating is working for me. I was morbidly obese on lots of medication and couldn't walk 80 feet. Now my blood work is excellent, my A1C is 5.1 (no more metformin, no insulin), cholesterol is perfect and I'm off all meds except potassium and thyroid (which has been cut in half). If I can do it at over 70 years old you should be able to.


The Keto way? That is low carb. That is how I try to eat. Once I start eating low carb, it is easy. It takes a few days to lose the cravings, but once they are gone, it is the best.

Dr. Adkins, South Beach and some other diets work this way. Some are much more about monitoring the ketones than others. I know that you are not supposed to be completely carb free.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> The Keto way? That is low carb. That is how I try to eat. Once I start eating low carb, it is easy. It takes a few days to lose the cravings, but once they are gone, it is the best.
> 
> Dr. Adkins, South Beach and some other diets work this way. Some are much more about monitoring the ketones than others. I know that you are not supposed to be completely carb free.


Keto is not just low carb but also high fat.

I was eating a keto diet before I got pregnant. My obgyn says it might be part of why we got pregnant so fast after the miscarriage. It is recommended for women trying to conceive to eat a high fat low carb diet. Lots of articles out there recommending fat bombs to ladies trying.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well Sounds like we are go. As of today Im 281. So I will post Friday. The thing here is just a way to sound off about how well or not you are doing. I do better when I know I have to report in on something. Maybe the winner can get one "Get out of a Grimm Slap Free" card LOL.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am also a low carb eater. I don't really call it keto, but I suppose that is what it is. No processed foods, no sugar, no processed flours, lots of meats, lots of coconut oil, lots of green veggies, lots of leafy veggies, no fruit other than berries and limited amounts of melons, etc. Oh and no more Coke Zero.  I run around 250lbs (10-12% BF) most of the time and primarily do resistance training. Recently I have been talking with the wife about backing off a little on the strength training as I reach my mid-40's and no longer work the road. I would never give up the weights, but I really don't need to keep up with the 20-somethings anymore. What I don't do enough of is cardiovascular training. We go for walks, swimming for fun, etc. but as a heavier man I am not into jogging or anything that is going to beat up my knees and ankles. My wife wants me to come swimming with her 2-3x a week and cut my weight training back to 3x a week. She was a collegiate swimmer so the pool is the only place (other than math) I can't even begin to keep up with her, but it is a very easy on the body. I don't know if I would lose enough weight to be in this competition but perhaps it's time to worry more about the blood pumping muscle in my chest than the size of my arms.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

178 lbs here.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am also a low carb eater. I don't really call it keto, but I suppose that is what it is. No processed foods, no sugar, no processed flours, lots of meats, lots of coconut oil, lots of green veggies, lots of leafy veggies, no fruit other than berries and limited amounts of melons, etc. Oh and no more Coke Zero.  I run around 250lbs (10-12% BF) most of the time and primarily do resistance training. Recently I have been talking with the wife about backing off a little on the strength training as I reach my mid-40's and no longer work the road. I would never give up the weights, but I really don't need to keep up with the 20-somethings anymore. What I don't do enough of is cardiovascular training. We go for walks, swimming for fun, etc. but as a heavier man I am not into jogging or anything that is going to beat up my knees and ankles. My wife wants me to come swimming with her 2-3x a week and cut my weight training back to 3x a week. She was a collegiate swimmer so the pool is the only place (other than math) I can't even begin to keep up with her, but it is a very easy on the body. I don't know if I would lose enough weight to be in this competition but perhaps it's time to worry more about the blood pumping muscle in my chest than the size of my arms.


Trying is what matters. Lose a pound your better off right? Im thinking form wise your likely around where Im trying to get to, so good for you. Right now Im on break and Im not eating extra because I know I have to report in Friday. I did drink some soda, but thats stress relief for the walk out and the no show Im having tonight. Hapend before I got here so not my fault, but I still have to deal with it. I dont smoke or drink so I have soda.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in but no way am I revealing my weight, just pounds lost/gained. Let's just say I'm way too fat & out of shape to be as old as I am & have a four year old boy to chase around!


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm cutting out the beer and soda. My goal is to lose about 2 lbs a week, every week. Start lifting again and with a hot summer working on the farm hope to meet my weekly goals.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I read that most everybody wants to lose weight and then they volunteer their current weight, but what I don't hear is what weight are they aiming for?

I have been losing weight form 260 and am now 206 and my goal is 200. At 6'4" that's about it, almost perfect weight for my height.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I read that most everybody wants to lose weight and then they volunteer their current weight, but what I don't hear is what weight are they aiming for?
> 
> I have been losing weight form 260 and am now 206 and my goal is 200. At 6'4" that's about it, almost perfect weight for my height.


Congratulations! That is awesome.

Just like Dr.DianaAnderson, I am not going to post any photos and I am not going to tell anyone how much I weigh either! I do think that is a female thing! But I think when I get closer to my goal, I will tell the world! I will tell you how much I have lost, and this morning, it was 12.5 pounds! I'll take it!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I weighed in yesterday at 202. Started curbing my starch/sugar intake then. Weighed in today at 201, but weight can fluctuate a good bit from one day to the next, so it will be the weekly weigh-in that tells the tale.

I want to get down to about 150. I am 5'5" and when I got married 32 years ago, I weighed 149.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't think I put particulars in. I'm a guy so have no problems telling all. 6' tall, on the sunny side of 60 (no, that is not over 60... yet anyway). Was 190 or so and that seemed about right for me. Good muscle mass and just enough padding around the middle to hide my perfect 6-pack. <smile>

Had a little accident and went to 134 pounds and lost all my muscle mass. Remember, I'm in need to GAIN weight camp and will post it. I call myself the skinny, creep old Uncle. Really short hair, 8" long scraggly grey beard, hobble around like a drunk... Bedridden for a while, then the wheelchair and all that as I learned to walk again and gain some strength. Lots of 'institutional foods' in the hospital and then at physical rehab centers. They got me back up to around 150 pounds. I'm in the free world now so have access to a refrigerator, stove and weekly trips to Wegman's! I eat a lot of salads, something missing from the institutions. They didn't regularly serve them because they said no one eats them so they go to waste. One of the reasons they serve crap that I didn't particularly care for but ate, because it was the only game in town. "Everyone else loves it!" Well, 'everyone else' is a moron.

Back to the thread.

So, starting out at 160, what I weighed last Friday. I do think a good portion of it was excess water in my abdomen though so not actual 'weight.' This morning 154. Weigh myself religiously every morning to keep tabs on it. If I gain too quickly, trip to the Doctors. I have no weekly weight gain goal, just that I do gain for the Friday weigh-in! I think gaining mass will be much slower than losing fat so don't expect me to post huge gains. I will gain faster as I get more mobile and active. Once I master stairs again (I'd like to have a talk with whoever invented those evil things!!!) I'll have access to a weight bench in the basement so should gain faster.

Good luck to all meeting your goals! Let the fun begin.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I contacted my buddy Eric (the athlete trainer/martial arts coach) and asked him if he had any resources or websites I could share to this group about losing weight, healthy eating, etc. He said that there was one website he directs EVERYBODY that wants to lose weight or get healthier too. He described as "the best weight loss website ever". It's an optional pay site, but there is so much free material on it that you would never need to actually join up. I just spent about 20 minutes looking around the site and watching videos and have to say he was right on the money. The info here is incredible and from what I am seeing very accurate and encouraging. I picked up a few things I didn't know, grabbed some additional recipes, and am actually kind of excited about it even if I am not really looking to lose weight. I highly recommend you take a few minutes to check it out. www.dietdoctor.com


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Since passing the 40 threshold and retiring from the army, i've added a few pounds and been pushing 225 around for awhile. My job allows us to take 1hr per day 3days per week for workout time. This is to encourage a healthier lifestyle. I don't think my diet has changed since I started 3 weeks ago but getting home earlier and working out on the farm has helped immensely. I've already dropped 10lbs. I'm sure some of that has been water weight being out in this heat for the past 2 weeks sweating like a crazy man. But it's honest hard work, and rewarding to see the pounds melting off. My pants are already starting to sag a bit and i've slipped a couple notches on the belt. 

I'm in and will post my current weight on friday to see where we go.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

While I hope everyone speaks with their doctor about guidelines to their specific health issues and what it takes to lose weight, I'll share what my nurse practitioner told me.

Daily Calorie limit
Week 1: Men 1700; Women 1400
Week 2: Men 1600; Women 1300
Week 3 and on: Men 1500; Women 1200

I weighed (I have a digital scale for baking), measured, or counted everything I ate. The first few days were hard because I realized how much I snacked during the day. I put everything into a spreadsheet so I could keep track of my daily caloric intake.

Breakfast is 1 cup of Cheerios (100 cals) with a small glass of orange juice (~100 cals). Lettuce became my best friend because it has so few calories. I'd put my 2oz of turkey breast sandwich meat (50cals) on Nature's Own thin bread (2 slices 110 cals), and used a nice chuck of lettuce as a filler. I started using mustard instead of Mayo. No sodas, no sweet tea.... all I drank was water so I kept a pitcher of it in the fridge.

I had a lettuce salad with low cal salad dressing diluted with water before dinner. Sugar free instant Jello chocolate pudding made with fat free milk (80 cals) was dessert after lunch and dinner.

It gets a lot easier once you get past the first few days. I thought it would take two weeks for the weight to start coming off; however, I was losing weight at the end of the first week. Four months later I'm at the target weight my NP set for me. I'd still like to lose a few more pounds; however, the last few come off slower so it will take me a little time to get them off.

I hope this helps; however, YMMV.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> While I hope everyone speaks with their doctor about guidelines to their specific health issues and what it takes to lose weight, I'll share what my nurse practitioner told me.
> 
> Daily Calorie limit
> Week 1: Men 1700; Women 1400
> ...


I agree completely about those who have specific ailments or issues, but I also recommend caution and independent research. My boss is a former olympic athlete and so is one of his children. They have a very renowned and expensive MD (exercise physiologist & dietician) that assists them with their dietary plans. He came in and did a class for the department last summer and essentially said that Gov't, FDA, USDA, AHA, and medical community guidelines for eating/weight loss were _atrociously_ inaccurate and most of those guidelines (and the studies they are loosely based on) were paid for by the same food industries that directly benefits from the "marketing" of Dr.'s and Nurses. His simple advice for everyone was "eat like a diabetic" and if someone even suggests you eat more grains and less fat "walk away because they are just regurgitating nonsense". He then coached an overweight officer who had struggled to lose weight for 4-5 years. He ended up losing 75lbs in 3 months.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I just remembered what My father once said about doctors and dieting!!! He was an MD himself BTW.

He said they give you two pieces of paper. Write everything you like on one and everything you do not like on the other. The doctor takes away the one with everything you like, hands you the other and says you can eat as much as you want of anything on this list.

He had to go a diet for something or other, not his weight. 

I did talk to my GP when he first suggested I needed to shed 'a few pounds'. At first he said I needed to lose 5 or 10 pounds or something. I lost it and he suggested I try for a few more, giving me a target weight. Next visit, doing great, let's shoot for this weight... I said tell me where the hell you want me to end up and I'll shoot for that! He explained that most folks (the general public) doesn't want to hear 'lose 50 pounds'. They feel good about meeting a short goal and will most likely be happier to meet another small goal Most ask about the 'miracle' diet pills. You know, NO exercise and eat anything you want the weight just disappears!!! kind of crap. There is no magic pill. I also remember he mentioned the different diets, I think he called them 'fad' diets or something. Sure they work but once the weight is lost, they go right back to eating like they did before. They want to just fix a bowl of the chips with cheese and stuff, have a few sodas and kick back on the couch. Diet soda? This is great! I can drink 12 of them now because they are low cal!

I am referencing the public in general, NOT the folks who genuinely want to eat better and lose weight. He is the one who suggested 6 or so small meals during the day with salads, celery (NO peanut butter, sorry), carrots and the like to much on if I felt hungry between meals. I also had the puppy! I went from sitting all day at work in a cube farm then sitting on the couch until bedtime, with some garden work after the sun went behind the trees. To forgetting what the couch felt like and fell waaay behind in watching all my DVR'd weekly shows!! A combination of the two helped me hit the goal.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The problem is that eating 6 meals a day is a guideline not based in science, even if it does seem to make sense. It is based on an old diet that hypothesized that it would keep your metabolism working all day. Same with breakfast being the most important meal and that you should drink 6-8 glasses of water a day, neither of which has any valid scientific backing. Some studies support it, other studies refute it. Like everything else in this world there is so much misinformation, disinformation, and paid marketing that it's almost impossible to get to the truth.

By the way I eat 2 meals a day, lunch and dinner. That's it. I don't eat after dinner and I don't eat before lunch. And it works for me. But the best eating guideline is eat when you are hungry and don't eat when you are not. Our bodies are self regulating if we listen to them.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

OK. Weighed in right now at 176.4
I want to weigh 150
I don't eat breakfast, either.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll join in. 
I'd love to lose 25-30 lbs. I think I'm in decent shape, but I have this pot belly. My back hurts all of the time. I feel like it's how a pregnant lady's back hurts. If I lose this pot belly, maybe my back would not hurt as much.

Haven't weighed myself in quite a while, I'll do it Friday.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> I'll join in.
> I'd love to lose 25-30 lbs. I think I'm in decent shape, but I have this pot belly. My back hurts all of the time. I feel like it's how a pregnant lady's back hurts. If I lose this pot belly, maybe my back would not hurt as much.
> 
> Haven't weighed myself in quite a while, I'll do it Friday.


My back doesn't hurt. It's the top of the belly area that hurts. As the baby gains weight standing for long periods the top of the belly feels stretched and I find myself rubbing it all the time to ease the pain.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

There was an article in a recent Reader's Digest that when you eat is just as important as what you eat.

http://www.rd.com/health/diet-weight-loss/eating-late-at-night/


> Eating Late at Night: The New Science of Why It's Making You Fat
> The secret to better health could be as simple as an early dinnertime.
> 
> Jackie Rodriguez gained 70 pounds after her first child was born. "I was very unhappy, but I stayed like that for two years," she says. Then, when her daughter was two, she dropped all the weight with practically no effort. "I wasn't using any diet pills, fat burners, or shakes &#8230; nothing," she recalls.
> ...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Our health is important*

Dieting is simple the more we eat the more we gain and the more junk the worst it gets; heavy frying ,alcohol ,sugars ,etc. .I find this article interesting especially for those who like sodas and are trying to loose weight.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/nut...c-they-are/ss-CCroJP?ocid=spartandhp#image=36

Drink in moderation or make your own.
:beercheer:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im not going to be online Friday so I will post today that I have lost a crappy 1/2 LB. Can I blame my wives Bday today. Yep, yes I will. Next week will be better. I will have to lose 2lbs. Good luck everyone I will be back online saturday to read your post.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Woody said:


> I think gaining mass will be much slower than losing fat so don't expect me to post huge gains.


I, for one, am an expert at gaining weight! Lazonia & cheesecake, coupled with a love for ice cream, is a good start.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> I, for one, am an expert at gaining weight! Lazonia & cheesecake, coupled with a love for ice cream, is a good start.


Interesting. That must be why I got ice cream with every meal at my first rehab place. They were only this small sampler package though, not the single serving pints they sell at the market.

I'm a HUGE fan of cheesecake, and any pasta with tomato sauce and cheese, fagetablutit. I'll have to tell my sister what we need to pick up at the market Saturday. I'm sure she will be impressed that I read it on the internet! :-}) The doctors tell me I need a high protein diet: eggs, steak, pork chops... And something about greek yogurt, cottage cheese and some other crap. I didn't really hear much after eat more pork chops. Something about taking my old man walker on more trips around the block also. All I was thinking was pooork choooops. Then I thought... How am I going to gain weight if I walk it all off every day??? Guess I'll have to eat a LOT more ice cream and pork chops!

Thank you for the solid diet advice!!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And cake. Homemade. Don't forget the cake.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

OK, checking in @ 319.0#, I've eaten well over the last few days and have a July 4th pig roast coming up. I may be a slow starter but watch out for my closing speed.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Checking in:

Starting weight 160#
This morning 154.5#

I do believe my starting weight was a bit of fluid in my abdomen though. It felt kind of 'gushy' (that is a technical term for it I think) when I arrived. I know I have not been eating enough also. Just never feel hungry so force myself to eat most days. I'll add cake to my new diet and hope it will be better next Friday!!!

I hope others are doing better at meeting their goals!


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm all in on this, I guess!?!

First check in @ 307.8#

I've set a goal, for myself, of 275 by the holidays and 250 by this time, next year.
(I wasn't sure whether Bio meant one full year or until the end of 2016?)

Sooo, rounded off (Yes, pun intended) I would like to loose a little more than a pound per week; or, five pounds per month.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

@ 252# this morning. 

Went and swam laps with the Mrs. yesterday during lunch and learned two things: First, swimming is exhausting. Second, my wife has a whole lot more aerobic endurance than I do. Now I need her to go to the gym with me so I can reestablish my dominance. 

I am thinking my goal is going to be to increase aerobic conditioning (endurance), try and shed 5 lbs of body fat, and add on a few lbs of muscle.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Woody said:


> I don't think I put particulars in. I'm a guy so have no problems telling all. 6' tall, on the sunny side of 60 (no, that is not over 60... yet anyway). Was 190 or so and that seemed about right for me. Good muscle mass and just enough padding around the middle to hide my perfect 6-pack. <smile>
> 
> Had a little accident and went to 134 pounds and lost all my muscle mass. Remember, I'm in need to GAIN weight camp and will post it. I call myself the skinny, creep old Uncle. Really short hair, 8" long scraggly grey beard, hobble around like a drunk... Bedridden for a while, then the wheelchair and all that as I learned to walk again and gain some strength. Lots of 'institutional foods' in the hospital and then at physical rehab centers. They got me back up to around 150 pounds. I'm in the free world now so have access to a refrigerator, stove and weekly trips to Wegman's! I eat a lot of salads, something missing from the institutions. They didn't regularly serve them because they said no one eats them so they go to waste. One of the reasons they serve crap that I didn't particularly care for but ate, because it was the only game in town. "Everyone else loves it!" Well, 'everyone else' is a moron.
> 
> ...


Woody, I was aware that you were MIA, but had no idea that this is why! I haven't seen that you have shared any details about what happened, but this had to have been very, very serious.

I am glad to hear you are recovering, moving forward in that process and are back on the forum.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Starting today at 200.8 pounds. I would like to get down to about 150.

Drinking lots of water, eating celery as a snack. Cut out starches and most sugar (had some berries with a sprinkle on them yesterday). Not eating anything after supper at night. Haven't been able to get any aerobic exercise yet. Just seem too busy. But I sweat a lot in the garden and cutting grass.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> Woody, I was aware that you were MIA, but had no idea that this is why! I haven't seen that you have shared any details about what happened, but this had to have been very, very serious.
> 
> I am glad to hear you are recovering, moving forward in that process and are back on the forum.


Thank you weedygarden! Yes, I should compose a re-introduction so maybe I can help some folks out. Just give me a couple days to come up with a short version, not my usual long winded tales! <LOL!>


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

178.2 so I am down 1.8 lbs post morning poop.

I have not tried all that hard. Mostly less sugar and stopping eating when I am full. I heard some crazy talk about exercise, but I am working my up or down to that. Also I am going camping for 2 weeks so will miss a weigh in or two.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Not sure how to check in, except it is Friday!*

I have a goal to lose 70 pounds, but began this journey 12.5 pounds ago. I posted that loss a few days ago, and that is where I am this morning. 57.5 pounds to go.

I am grateful for fresh garden produce to help in this process. I try to eat a cucumber a day.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

My weight loss plan:
Buy homestead land and build homestead:
1. pound t-posts to fence and cross fence in hottest season/mow with 
pushmower
2. build chickenhouse/greenhouse/mow with pushmower
3. build more crossfences/mow with pushmower
4. mow lawn/mow with pushmower
5. build goat barn/mow with pushmower
6. dig ditches for water lines/electrical lines with shovel/mow with pushmower
7. pound t-posts to build goat fence/mow with pushmower
8. pound t-posts to build hog pen /mow with pushmower

add in crap as it comes up.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

LastOutlaw said:


> My weight loss plan:
> Buy homestead land and build homestead:
> ......... add in crap as it comes up.


Don't forget to mow with a pushmower. :teehee:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Amish farmers don't go to gyms.


----------



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

I want in on this too.... 

Starting: 231
End goal: 175

Hoping to use some of the tips I've seen here, thanks for all the information, and aim for "cleaner" eating. Less processed, more whole, organics. The hubby and I have a tendency to enjoy processed junk a bit too much.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Reblazed said:


> Don't forget to mow with a pushmower. :teehee:


Thanks, I knew I was forgetting something important


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Okay info. Male, 6 foot and 167.4 pounds (today). Discovered it is not weight issue but distribution issue. Weight seems to have shifted and resettled around waist line. I guess I am going to have to work on those missing abs. My goal was to get down to 165 but I thought I was around 175+. 

On a side note -- WW replenished my safety / emergency candy supplies but hid the bag and only left out the amount needed for a real low blood sugar emergency.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just weighed in at 210. 
My goal is to lose around 25 lbs, and start taking a walk every evening after supper.

I walk all day, fast, carrying stuff, at work. But a straight out walk hurts me and I get winded easily (stupid smoker) . I hope to remedy all of that this year.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Woody said:


> Thank you for the solid diet advice!!


I've got even more! Marry a naturally skinny man who works construction for a living, birth him three kids, the last pregnancy on light duty for 6 months. Cook him lots of bacon (it's his favorite & his face just lights up when he smells it). Sweets too. Just stay in the kitchen because him & his skinny kids eat like locusts. Quit smoking. Twice.

I like food. Wasting time & energy on a treadmill, not so much. :dunno:

Seriously, I understand your struggle. It's a steady struggle to keep Michael at 125lbs. He gets 6-8 Pediasures a day (237cal each), milkshakes, & we add all the sour cream, cheese, butter, gravy etc. we can to his food & still we struggle to maintain. If only it was as simple as input & output.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I weighted myself on Friday June 17th and realized I had never been heavier. Didn't like how I felt physically and didn't like the health hazards that went with it. On the 17th I weighted 295.0 lbs. I'm 55 and between 6'3 - 6'4. My goal was to lose 2 pounds every week, with monthly goals, mile marker goals, first of year goals ect. Today is 2 weeks later and I'm down to 286.7 lbs. So you guys have perfect timing for me to jump in. By this time next year I plan to once again be a lean mean killing machine.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

tsrwivey said:


> I've got even more! Marry a naturally skinny man who works construction for a living, birth him three kids, the last pregnancy on light duty for 6 months. Cook him lots of bacon (it's his favorite & his face just lights up when he smells it). Sweets too. Just stay in the kitchen because him & his skinny kids eat like locusts. Quit smoking. Twice.
> 
> I like food. Wasting time & energy on a treadmill, not so much. :dunno:
> 
> Seriously, I understand your struggle. It's a steady struggle to keep Michael at 125lbs. He gets 6-8 Pediasures a day (237cal each), milkshakes, & we add all the sour cream, cheese, butter, gravy etc. we can to his food & still we struggle to maintain. If only it was as simple as input & output.


I fully understand the issue of gaining / holding weight. Junior year in high school, I wrestled at 132# and was already 6 foot. Eat like a horse, triple deserts and had trouble holding 150#. This condition lasted into my late fifties. Then diabetes set in and my system finally slowed down. Please be careful of the type of calories consumed. I was young and dumb and now pay the piper. A very fast metabolism is just as difficult to deal with as a very slow one.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

HardCider said:


> My goal was to lose 2 pounds every week ..... Today is 2 weeks later and I'm down to 286.7 lbs.


Congratulations on your losses. One thing to keep in mind, after the first WOOSH of weight loss it will slow down. The two pounds is a great average to aim for but some weeks will be more and some less. Be patient and it will happen.

.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> I've got even more! Marry a naturally skinny man who works construction for a living, birth him three kids, the last pregnancy on light duty for 6 months. Cook him lots of bacon (it's his favorite & his face just lights up when he smells it). Sweets too. Just stay in the kitchen because him & his skinny kids eat like locusts. Quit smoking. Twice.
> 
> I like food. Wasting time & energy on a treadmill, not so much. :dunno:
> 
> Seriously, I understand your struggle. It's a steady struggle to keep Michael at 125lbs. He gets 6-8 Pediasures a day (237cal each), milkshakes, & we add all the sour cream, cheese, butter, gravy etc. we can to his food & still we struggle to maintain. If only it was as simple as input & output.


All I got from this post was eat more BACON, sweets, milkshakes and gravy!!! <LOL!>

I won't list what I eat in a day, only that I eat too many salads and veggies and fruits... because I love them! I do have the whey protein powder, which is actually good BTW, and do at least one a day with whole milk. We went to the big Amish market yesterday and bought some cookies, a half a strawberry rhubarb pie (my absolute favorite!) and she filled a bag with all sorts of stuff at the bakery. Only half a pie because most folks make them too sweet and seem to be scared to add enough rhubarb to make them nice and tart. We WILL be getting a full pie next time we hit it though! I bought blueberries, Rainer cherries and some other delicious looking stuff.

It was kind of funny, and we both had a good chuckle after thinking about this. She said something on the order of: Woody, you have to eat more calories as well as the high protein foods. Those salads and fruits you eat are doing nothing to help you out. I got you a nice pie, cookies and pastries to eat.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a busy long weekend and forgot to check in last Friday. Looking for 190lbs.

Weighed in at 207.4 - 1 July 2016

Hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable Independence Day weekend.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Lost not quite a pound. I'm surprised it was that good seeing how we had way too many meals at a restaurant this week. I tried to make decent choices but with restaurants you never really know what your eating. I got a couple hours of exercise in (Doing laps in the pool with Cam) & spent 5 hours painting Sunday (my upper body muscles are saying it counts lol).


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi All,

Sorry I missed yesterday! Couldn't get to a computer, one of those crazy weekends; but, I did get to my scale!

304.0 lbs., so I lost just a little over three pounds. I'm pleased with the results, considering the holiday and I am just starting to learn this new (to me) regimen.

Keep up the good work, everybody, and I'll chat with you soon,

Don


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Lost 2.1 pounds last week. Hoping to lose 2 pounds every week. I'm down 10.5 pounds since June 17th.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Was 167.4 --- now 168.8. Blamed wife for not hiding the candy better. :dunno: Hope for better results next week.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was down 3 pounds yesterday morning. I refuse to weigh myself this morning, after joining family from Ohio at a brewpub last nite for brews, apps and sandwiches.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Checking in also! Forgot what it was Friday, not good though.

Starting out: 160#
Last week 154.5#
This morning: 151.5#

A bit disappointing seeing as what my diet has been like. I cut salads out to two or three a week. Alright, I snuck a few more in than that if everyone went to bed early. Still love my fruit! Rainer cherries are around and might as well eat them before the season is over, right? But, two strawberry rhubarb pies, cookies, pork chops a couple times, pasta, bacon and eggs or sausage (From the Amish market) every morning, eggs fries in the grease. Butter on everything! Maybe not enough candy? I only had a couple hard candies all week. My sister bought me a large Toblerone and some other things yesterday, I'll do my best to eat them.

Walking an hour and a half every day, hills too! Well, not really hills, this is Delaware, but inclines anyway. Shopping several times. Twice with her neighbor which included lots of aimless walking trying to remember what she went there for. Makes me feel smarter and younger being with her! <Chuckle> Not much better this week, for walking off calories that is. Movie on Friday, lots of walking there but did get a nice nap in. Yesterday my nephew's GF and my sister and I went to Super Target, the bed and bath place, at least TWO clothing places where there was a lot of standing around going 'ooooo, look at this!' type stuff. The big pet place was next door to one of them so of course I recommended going in. They reminded me they don't sell puppies, but folks bring them in so... At least maybe get to pet one? No real puppies, a few of the designer Guinea pig looking things. There were two older labs I got to visit with. Anyone with older working dogs can relate. The eyes well up a bit when you think back of your old girls and the time they finally got old dog privileges.

Not much better today. Wegman's for the weekly shopping. LOTS of walking there!!! Nephew's GF is coming so you KNOW there will be one or two places hit before we get weekly supplies. They really don't buy like banshees at these places, it is more looking around with the 'isn't this cute' type stuff. Nephew always seems to miss these trips. Yesterday he had to go white water rafting in the Poconos with his friends. Today, I forget, but his plans, for some reason, don't include going shopping. I guess I just luck out and am included.

Enough rambling. Wegman's pies and pastries are a bit too sweet for me, but at least one pie or something will be brought home. Maybe I'll find some other way to gain weight. Tried the cheese cake suggestion. Not a whole one, they sold these cup cake sized things. Really tasty but it's odd, I love them but seem to have to almost force myself to eat them. I KNOW! I must be really sick! <LOL!> Maybe the Rainer cherries I cut and put on them counteracted their weight gaining properties?

Best of luck to all meeting your weight challenges!!!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I lost another half pound. I worked a lot this week and drank waaaay to much soda. So down a pound overall for two weeks.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Every little bit helps! Just remember: ten pennies make a dime, ten dimes make a dollar! Weight is one pound at a time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have done nothing but maintain my low carb high fat diet and go swimming with the Mrs. However after only two weeks of swimming laps I dropped 2lbs. My wife claims she can already see it my upper body definition, but I can't.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

How does it go; Muscle weighs twice as much as fat? You may be eating the fat up and bulking up with all that swimming. So, you may have lost 6# of excess and bulked up 4#. Way to go!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Working like a slave all weekend on the farm, taking afternoon breaks during the heat of the day to swim with the wife and grandbaby.

I'm down to 205.2 from 207. I'm happy with the slow weight loss as I haven't really changed what I eat as much as how much I eat. I'm sure if I cut out my cokes and cookies it would go faster but those are my treats. I can't say for sure if the homemade fresh yogurt i've been eating is helping but i've noticed some different gut activity. :tmi:


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm down 5 1/2 pounds since we started and I haven't really gotten into heavy exercise since it's been pretty warm here lately. Just minor adjustments in amount and type of intake. With our garden coming on, it's been easy to include more really fresh veggies, LOVE it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Checking in also!

Goal is 180# or a bit more.
Starting out: 160#
First week 154.5#
last week: 151.5#
This morning 154.0#

It varied between 152 and 156 all week. Pies and cookies do not seem to be doing their job. And yes, the cheese cake isn't either. I know it is odd, and I keep saying it, but when given the choice, I hit a salad or cherries, blueberries... Instead of fattening stuff.

The only ice cream place is within walking distance, but it is down a main road and there is no sidewalk. I took a break yesterday and sat, watching the traffic. A normal person would be able to run across. Me, not so much! <LOL> There is a bike path, but that might be a bit scary. I know, an old man with a walker in the street would be negative bonus driver points. On the sidewalk I would be worth maybe two, for just going on the sidewalk to hit something.

Best of luck to all in meeting your goals for this week's weigh-in!!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I know I am off, since I started my diet on May 1. This week I am down 15 pounds from that starting date.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*Battle of the Bulge -- round 2*

Started 167.4 -- now --- 170.2. This is not looking good. I am not sure how long I can keep blaming wife.  It was her birthday and the cinnamon rolls she purchased, that may have done me in. Okay, MAYBE IT WAS MY SNEAKING THE CANDY BARS TOO. The fight continues, lost the battles but not the war, yet.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I started on June 17 so it's been 4 weeks and I'm down 13.5 pounds. My weekly goal is at least 2 lbs/wk. I hope to be down about 55 lbs by Jan. 1. Most of what I've lost so far is probably only water weight. I've cut out the beer, pasta, processed sugar and bread. I'm a little ahead of my projected "end of month" goal but I'm sure to hit a plateau sooner or later.


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

First, I'd like to say thank you to Sentry for the excellent link that he shared with us earlier in the thread! What a goldmine of good and trustworthy information you provided, Sir. There is a lot of bull on the 'net, it's been great to see a site with a good heart, looking to help rather than getting rich! 
That said, apparently I spent too much time learning and not enough time practicing!!!
This week's check-in: #305.2
Hopefully none of you fine folks are going to scroll up to notice that that is going in the wrong direction. (;


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

DF don't worry mine bumped up a nudge after a week of hot rainy weather and not alot of work outside. Going to cut my cokes back to 1 per day and try to stick with that.

7/1 -- 207
7/8 -- 205.2
7/15 -- 205.5


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I weighed in this morning at 200.

That's 2 pounds a week for the last 3 weeks, down 6 pounds since my last post.


----------



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

Checking in...

Starting: 231
Goal: 175
Current:227

Just want to say thanks to Country Living for posting that article. I've been trying to keep to that, having a 12 hr fast, and taking in my portion sizes, and it's been incredible how easily I've lost.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Starting at #180

Lost 2 lbs the first 2 weeks and then went camping for 2 weeks. I was hiking and swimming every day. However I had 3 kids with me that eat constantly as they should. I may have gotten some extra peanut butter and jelly in me. I am back up to 180 but I feel better so maybe it is not all fat.


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, smaj100, Coke's are one of my trouble spots too! Did better this week, weighed in at 303.2. Finding the carbs easier and easier to avoid. Once I start planning my menus out better and getting a better idea where they are sneaking in, then the whole LCHF should be very easy to manage.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*Battle of the Bulge -*

Started 167.4 , goal was 165. Today 172.6. Not looking good. Glad the US Army did a better job with their "Battle of the Bulge" or we could all be speaking German. NOT surrendering but I am going to have to develop a better "Plan of Attack". If I don't start loosing weight soon, I am going to shoot that broken scale.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Starting 180 
goal 150
today 177

Chipping away at it.


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

Have not been on site for a while so just found this thread and am anxious to join. Me and my walker need all the support we can get in this battle and having read the thread I am inspired. Thanks every one.

Start 255
Goal 180
Today 256

Got undone by my birthday on the 21st!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Goal is 180# or a bit more.
Starting out: 160#
First week 154.5#
Second week: 151.5
Last week: 154.0#
This morning 155.0#

I know I’m not eating near as much as I should. I still tend to nibble throughout the day. Mostly the fruits and veggies too, not fattening stuff and protein building things like I should. I do exercise a lot, well, if you consider slow walking exercise that is. Two hours a day I am out and about in the neighborhood. When I do my required daily two hours in bed with my feet up (some days anyway), I always exercise the legs and feet. Never really just sit or lie down, except for sleeping. 

We went to the Delaware State fair yesterday, for the demo derby. Got a ride from the parking lot to the animal section. It was a pretty far walk and would have taken me more time than the others would have liked also. Was easily a two sit down for a break walk. Walked all around and ate my fair share; many ice creams (every time you turned around one was there, what could you do!), Beef sandwich, Sausage with peppers and onions, cheese fries, the mini doughnuts with sugar and cinnamon, couple root beers… Never actually felt full and could have eaten more at any given time. Which I sure did! Go figure.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't check in on Friday, 7/22.

I gained about 1 pound back this past week. All kinds of excuses available, but of course, any excuse in a storm.

Anyway, it's time to get back on track, so here goes. This week will be a better health week for me.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Weekly check in..

7/1 -- 207
7/8 -- 205.2
7/15 -- 205.5 
7/22 -- 204.0 Getting there.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking in June 17th 295 lbs July 30 280 lbs. End of July goal was 283 lbs so I'm a little ahead and see no problem with reaching my end of August goal of 275 lbs. End of the year goal will be 240 lbs


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*Battle of the Bulge - round 4*

Okay pushing back. Started 167.4 -- then 170.2 (boo hiss) -- then 172.6 (threatened to shoot scale) -- Today back to 170.2 --- not ideal but headed in the right direction. Still working on it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Bumping this to the top because it is Friday weigh in and report time. 

I have not been weighing myself frequently, but when I stepped on the scale this morning, I am down 19 pounds from when I started the first in May. Progress! My pants are getting looser, and I am going to have to trade out for some smaller ones pretty soon. 51 pounds to go!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Goal is 180# or a bit more.
Starting out: 160#
First week 154.5#
Second week: 151.5#
Third week: 154.0#
Last week: 152.0#
This morning 148.5#

Sheesh, this is dismal!

For anyone that wants to lose weight, here is my new technique:
Wake up late, 6:30, make coffee. Sit and have a cup, smoke some cigarettes. Get another cup. Have some pie or piece of coffee cake or similar. Couple smokes and more coffee. Do a handful of pills. Breakfast:3 slices of thick, fatty bacon (cut them in half so you think you are getting 6 slices), 2 or 3 eggs fried in the grease and hopefully a leftover baked tater to cut-up with some garlic and onions and sop up the rest of the grease with. If not enough grease, throw in a big chunk of butter. OJ, coffee and a couple smokes. Bottle of water and walk 1.5 or 2 km doing another bottle of tap water. Come home, check to see if any coffee left, if not have a root beer and a slice of something, maybe a few cookies. Grab a couple, 3 or 4 pills. Take a nap. Wake up, cookies and a few smokes. Upstairs for pie and a glass of milk with whey protein powder in it. Sit on your butt again and have smokes. Dinner can be about anything, just make sure to have seconds. Do a handful of pills. Smoke one and go for a short walk, maybe .5 - .75 km or so. Make sure to bring a flannel shirt. It only gets to the mid 80’s here so is a bit on the chilly side. Home, root beer and some sweet treat. Sit, smoke and surf a bit. Grab a snack, pie or those Boston cream pie cupcakes are the bomb! They aren’t shy about putting in the custard filling. Have with a big glass of milk, whole milk. Get ready for bed: Check the fridge for dinner leftovers, consume. Out for another few smokes, surf a bit more while sitting on your butt. Around 9:00, head up to bed.

Put lots of real butter on everything. Do not consume any ‘low cal’ anything, full fat stuff tastes better anyway. Sit around a lot and only take the two walks, too much exercise is bad for you. I read that on the internet. I do average about 1km/hr on my walks and take a few breaks. Not that I need them mind ya. The doctors all say Blah Blah Blah don’t do this. Blah Blah Blah, don’t eat that. Blah Blah Blah….. I only pay attention to the things I want to hear so really have no idea what they are talking about most of the time. I do remember something about needing to eat more, so I gain some weight. Then a minute later something or other about more exercise like walking more. You can’t have it both ways! 

I went off the cheese cake and ice cream diet, wasn’t working well anyway. I’m more of a pie and cookies kind of guy. Brownies and fudge were added to make sure I get enough of the healthy calories. I cut way down on the fruits and such, maybe I should start that back up as I was at least maintaining weight. If I eat any more I won’t have time for coffee and smokes while sitting on my butt. I need to get my rest in, doctors’ orders there. Went to the Amish market today and bought two pies, dozen oatmeal/raisin cookes and more of those BC pie cupcakes. Had two ice creams a sausage pepper/onion Sammy, lots of samples and a lemon ice thing. I know, I know, the ice thing probably wasn’t the best thing for me but the store was right there, what could ya do. I’m not giving up and I’ll hit the magic combination one of these weeks! Maybe switch kinds of pie and go with choc chip cookies. Lots of folks say that if you get married, you gain a lot of weight. It might just be for womenfolk but might be worth a shot. I’ll start seriously looking for a really rich older widow to marry. As long as she can support me in the lifestyle to which I’d love to be accustomed to, I’ll manage alright.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Woody said:


> Goal is 180# or a bit more.
> Starting out: 160#
> First week 154.5#
> Second week: 151.5#
> ...


That is kind of how I used to eat when I was much younger. I could eat anything and still looked almost anorexic. Now that I am older, I would be so fat if I ate like that.

Yesterday, coffee and strawberries with cream for breakfast, late lunch was 3 eggs scrambled with onions and peppers and cheese. Later, a snack for the evening was more strawberries with blueberries this time with cream. That was it. I was not hungry for any more.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> That is kind of how I used to eat when I was much younger. I could eat anything and still looked almost anorexic.* Now that I am older, I would be so fat if I ate like that.*
> 
> Yesterday, coffee and strawberries with cream for breakfast, late lunch was 3 eggs scrambled with onions and peppers and cheese. Later, a snack for the evening was more strawberries with blueberries this time with cream. That was it. I was not hungry for any more.


I sure am shooting for that! Don't think I could eat much more crap though. I am about at the limit. I eat from the four basic food groups: Caffeine, chocolate, meat and Strawberry Rhubarb pie. Some folks make a substitution for the pie, like cake, cookies or brownies. I think it kind of a grey area there.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

being a diabetic its easy to gain and hard to lose weight so if i lose 5 lbs. its a great day


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am failing miserably in my lack of attempt to lose weight.

I've been enjoying some serious entertainment and not watching my diet. Monday we went on a bus trip to Seacrets in Ocean City, MD. Seacrets is a large, Carribean themed bar and restaurant that is filled with palm trees, tiki bars and tables, chairs, a tent and moored floats that you can get waitress service at, out in the bay to the West side of town.

Yesterday, Saturday, we had a graduation party at the family farm for our youngest niece on my wife's side. Along with whole roasted hog, we had BBQ chix breasts, 7-layer dip, buffalo chix dip, hot artichoke, spinach snd cheese dip, fruit and veg platters, slaw, tortellini salad, potato salad, baked beans and green salad and a cake. For a surprise, my wife arranged for the Mister Softee ice cream truck to stop by. I only had a chocolate sundae with wet nuts, yummy! As a matter of fact, I never actually hit the meal buffet because I ate too much appetizers.

I actually am back up to my starting weight, so I have plenty of opportunity to lose weight when I set my mind to it. Oh well, it's been a reeeeeaally good week!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bigg777 said:


> I am failing miserably in my lack of attempt to lose weight.
> 
> I've been enjoying some serious entertainment and not watching my diet. Monday we went on a bus trip to Seacrets in Ocean City, MD. Seacrets is a large, Carribean themed bar and restaurant that is filled with palm trees, tiki bars and tables, chairs, a tent and moored floats that you can get waitress service at, out in the bay to the West side of town.
> 
> ...


I think this happens to all of us. We have special events the next thing you know, that weight you lost finds you again.

A friend of mine turned 70 on July 28, and her husband's family have been driving both of them crazy. We had a nice celebration, and I brought a cake as a surprise. Then I had to have a piece. It was delicious, and I was sure I was going to stall, or gain, but I had been so good otherwise that I still lost weight that week, surprisingly.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I know I probably shouldn't weigh myself late in the day but I'm down to
274.0 lbs. for a loss of 21 lbs. since June 17th. My end of August goal was 
273 lbs. so I should end up ahead of schedule by then. Further reducing my carb intake and increasing the duration and frequency of my intermittent fasting 
is really speeding up the weight loss


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Penn Jillette of the Penn and teller magic team was on a talk show discussing his weight loss of 100 pounds and he said that he lives by one major rule, he stopped going to social events because it invited over eating. He also said that he also only eats when he's hungry.

Before I retired, I went to all kinds of company and coworker social events and I was 50 pounds over weight. But since I retired, we stopped going to them and my weight has slowly declined and now I'm at the same weight I was when I graduated from High School in 1971.

BTW I have stabilized at my target weight of 200 pounds.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I have lost 20+ pounds since giving birth. Half of that is weight loss off my pre-pregnancy weight.

I'll update again in a few weeks when I go back to the doctor for my 6 week postpartum appointment.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm down just about 50 pounds from my February weigh-in at the doctor's office. I had an appointment with my nurse practitioner about six weeks ago and she told me to quit losing the weight. How often is it you get to hear those words?????

But....but....I told her.... I have this HUGE tumor in my stomach. That can be the ONLY explanation for not losing the inches. This is where I need to interject my NP is a very healthy 40-ish who runs marathons. She reiterated I needed to quit losing weight and she plops down to the floor to show me several toning exercises. They looked pretty easy.

I got home, got on the floor, did some of the exercises. However.... somewhere between age and flexibility (or lack of) my getting up off the floor seemed to be an overwhelming challenge that required several contortions and had better not be on America's Funniest Videos. I'm now doing the "floor" exercises on the bed.

The tummy tumor is going down and I must say I feel great. Except for that whole psyche damaging _getting up off the floor_ thing. Maybe I'll try doing the exercises on the floor again... sometime.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Grimm said:


> Well, I have lost 20+ pounds since giving birth. Half of that is weight loss off my pre-pregnancy weight.
> 
> I'll update again in a few weeks when I go back to the doctor for my 6 week postpartum appointment.


Congratulations.....

Now that's just not fair. With my last kid I gained 5lbs while I was still in the hospital AFTER delivery. Explain that one to me.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I turned 48 back in August and found myself weighing 218lbs. Ten years ago I was 185lbs I had always worked with back all day and then went to a gym and worked out after that. In the last few years instead of working on the jobs I now drive around most days and check to make sure my jobs are being competed the way I want them done. I also decided to settle down get married and start a family. These things all really agreed with me and I quit taking care of myself and gained a lot of weight. The first of September I decided to make some changes. I cut out all processed foods, sugar and salt and started working out and quit eating like a two headed dog. I do reward myself with a big Sunday lunch every week. I hit the scales this morning at 195lbs only 10lbs away from my goal. I already feel like a different person than I did 6 weeks ago. artydance:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I sure screwed out on this. My wife has started cooking a lot more and now I've gained 10 pounds


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

biobacon said:


> I sure screwed out on this. My wife has started cooking a lot more and now I've gained 10 pounds


LOL... that doesn't mean you have to eat all of it in one sitting!!! The best thing we do is use the smaller lunch plates instead of dinner plates for meals. The portions don't look so miniscule on a lunch plate. Leftovers are always good!

As the author of this thread, you are the one to champion weight loss for those of us who needed to lose a few pounds.... you can do this..... chin up, stomach in, breathe deep (and let it out), mental preparedness is just as important as physical preparedness. You're the _Little Engine That Could_!



> The Little Blue Engine pulled up close. She took hold of the little train. The toys and dolls climbed back into their cars. At last the Little Blue Engine said, "I think I can climb up the mountain. I think I can. I think I can." Then the Little Blue Engine began to pull. She tugged and she pulled. She pulled and she tugged. Puff puff, chug chug went the little engine. "I think I can. I think I can," she said. Slowly, slowly, the train started to move. The dolls and toys began to smile and clap. Puff Puff, chug chug. Up the mountain went the Little Blue Engine. And all the time she kept saying, "I think I can, I think I can, I think I can&#8230;" Up, up, up. The little engine climbed and climbed. At last she reached the top of the mountain. Down below lay the city. "Hurray! Hurray!" cried the dolls and animals."The boys and girls will be so happy," said the toy clown. "All because you helped us, Little Blue Engine." The Little Blue Engine just smiled. But as she puffed down the mountain, the Little Blue Engine seemed to say&#8230;"I thought I could, I thought I could, I thought I could, I thought I could.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

New here, but I've kept 35 pounds off by
using myfitnesspal. It's gotten me off of
blood pressure meds, and diabetes meds.

Been using it for 5 years now, and it can be
a pain. If you consume it, you have to log it!
Of course I have the "screw it" days. Yesterday
at the state fair was one of those!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Had my appointment for my 6 week postpartum a few days ago. Down another 5 pounds. It was 10 pounds the week before but things change and weight is easy to gain. But I'll take a total of 25 lbs lost.

I'll update again in 2 weeks.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

hashbrown said:


> I turned 48 back in August and found myself weighing 218lbs. Ten years ago I was 185lbs I had always worked with back all day and then went to a gym and worked out after that. In the last few years instead of working on the jobs I now drive around most days and check to make sure my jobs are being competed the way I want them done. I also decided to settle down get married and start a family. These things all really agreed with me and I quit taking care of myself and gained a lot of weight. The first of September I decided to make some changes. I cut out all processed foods, sugar and salt and started working out and quit eating like a two headed dog. I do reward myself with a big Sunday lunch every week. I hit the scales this morning at 195lbs only 10lbs away from my goal. I already feel like a different person than I did 6 weeks ago. artydance:


Awesome! I agree with the getting married
and weight gain! When I met my wife, I weighed
in at 165. I'm only 5'6" and that is my "feel good"
weight. Before I went on a mission to lose weight,
my DR. said I was pushing 200lbs. at one point!

Off topic,

Glad you steered me over here. I've been doing a 
lot of reading, and learning!


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Grimm said:


> Had my appointment for my 6 week postpartum a few days ago. Down another 5 pounds. It was 10 pounds the week before but things change and weight is easy to gain. But I'll take a total of 25 lbs lost.
> 
> I'll update again in 2 weeks.


Don't worry too much about the scale.
I went from a size 36, to a size 32. It's
what I base my weight gain on. I just 
weighed myself and the scale says 156.
That will change once I drink water, eat 
my first meal, and put on clothes! Not what 
you think, just wearing a pair of gym shorts! :surrender:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The big difference is Grimm just had a baby. It takes awhile for the body to return to normal (whatever "normal" is these days....)

BTW, Grimm, how is the little prepper doing? Is she gaining part of what you're losing?


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh yeah I get it. I'm a father of two boys,
and have been married for over 18 years.

I just weighed myself again, and not even 
a couple of hours later I'm 163. I really just
pay attention to how my clothes fit, and 
keep track of what I consume. I just gained
7 pounds by getting ready, and eating lunch.

5 pounds +/- is really nothing, unless you weigh
yourself the same way every time. For example,
my motorcycle gear weighs 12 pounds. I wouldn't
weigh myself wearing ATGATT. 

In other words don't weigh yourself everyday. You'll
just make yourself go crazy! (I know I did!)

And congrats to Grimm, and her new addition!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> The big difference is Grimm just had a baby. It takes awhile for the body to return to normal (whatever "normal" is these days....)
> 
> BTW, Grimm, how is the little prepper doing? Is she gaining part of what you're losing?


Juju had her appointment the same day I had mine and she had lost an ounce. So we had to start formula supplementation to help put the weight back on. We went in for a weight check and she has gained 4.5 ounces in 2 days.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

1XJ99 said:


> Oh yeah I get it. I'm a father of two boys,
> and have been married for over 18 years.
> 
> I just weighed myself again, and not even
> ...


I don't step on the scale everyday let alone once a week. I didn't weight myself during the pregnancy and only saw my weight when my obgyn weighed me. Like with my first child I lost weight until the end of the pregnancy. This time I gained 12 lbs so losing 25 lbs is nice.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

That's awesome, and once again congratulations
on the new one! My youngest is now 4, and I swear 
it seems like he was born yesterday!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

1XJ99 said:


> Awesome! I agree with the getting married
> and weight gain! When I met my wife, I weighed
> in at 165. I'm only 5'6" and that is my "feel good"
> weight. Before I went on a mission to lose weight,
> ...


Hell Yeah! Great to see you over here! Welcome this is really a nice community. :wave:


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Hash! Still finding my way, looking for the pressure
cooker thread!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

1XJ99 said:


> Thanks Hash! Still finding my way, looking for the pressure
> cooker thread!


Start one!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I broke 190lbs last week have 3lbs to my goal! Started as a 36" waist and had to go buy 32s today. Total lost to date 30lbs. I'm going to make it!!!! artydance:


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

hashbrown said:


> I broke 190lbs last week have 3lbs to my goal! Started as a 36" waist and had to go buy 32s today. Total lost to date 30lbs. I'm going to make it!!!! artydance:


Way to go! The hard part is keeping on track. 

I gained 10 when I thought I had it under control.. vract:

That's a funny smile! :rofl:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Down another 16 lbs. The new jump in weight lose is that I finally went back to my pre-pregnancy eating habits- Keto. It helped me get pregnant so now it will help me drop the excess weight. I want to add that this is a lifestyle for me and not a diet.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I made my Goal! artydance:artydance: Before and after.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Down another 16 lbs. The new jump in weight lose is that I finally went back to my pre-pregnancy eating habits- Keto. It helped me get pregnant so now it will help me drop the excess weight. I want to add that this is a lifestyle for me and not a diet.


Grimm, Keto is what some other diets achieve, isn't it? Such as South Beach and Dr. Axe? (and one that I cannot remember that started in the 1990s)

The Keto diet is supposed to be good for us in many ways.

I did the South Beach, with less expensive modifications and found that I lost weight and felt so much better. I have a friend who has never really gotten it. She says she cannot go without bread. Well she can, but doesn't want to. She has never gotten the ketosis to start, because she has never really understood how it works, even with the books.

https://draxe.com/ketogenic-diet/



> While the ketogenic diet has stirred controversy, its amazing health benefits simply cannot be disputed. It was originally designed for patients with epilepsy by researchers at Johns Hopkins Medical Center, as it was found that fasting helped improve the amount of seizures patients had.
> 
> Unfortunately, fasting is not feasible for more than a few days. Therefore a diet was developed that would trick the body into thinking it was fasting. But improving epilepsy isn't all a ketogenic diet can do. It also aids in losing weight, fighting cancer and even treating Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to have not kept posting!

Dismal results on my weight gain. #152 this morning and started at #155. Don't think I could be eating much more. I'm thinking this may be the new norm, skinny, really skinny.

Much has to do with my exercise regimen. I walk about 5 miles every day, with my rollator that is. I joke and tell folks I meet that I'm running; just that my run is a bit slower than most folks walk. No more sitting to take breaks all the time, I can stand for just about the entire time it takes to walk that. I then come home and exercise, doing stretches and all that.

I'm sure if I sat around watching Phil Donohue, Mike Douglas and all them, eating Bon Bons, that I would gain a bit.

My doctor gave me a hard time about my cholesterol being a bit on the high side, said I need to eat more chicken and crap. If I ate that stuff, I'd be even skinnier!!! <LOL!> I know it is hard to believe, but you can eat too many cookies in a day. Honest, I've gotten there a few days. Same with ice cream. As good as it is you can only eat so much in a day. Eggs, bacon, taters, pasta, red meat... Nothing is putting weight on me. I'm not giving up though!!! I'll find something that works to help me gain some weight.

Congratulations to all that have met their goals!!! It is a lot of work and dedication.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Woody said:


> Sorry to have not kept posting!
> 
> Dismal results on my weight gain. #152 this morning and started at #155. Don't think I could be eating much more. I'm thinking this may be the new norm, skinny, really skinny.
> 
> ...


Try more protein and a strength building workout.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I've gained about as much as I set out to loose but good for you guys.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I lost weight, but not because I wanted to lose, but because I wanted to get off the blood pressure meds and their horrible side effects. Though my weight has always been in the middle of the suggested weight for my size and build, in February my doctor said to try losing a few pounds and to increase my aerobic activity. Starting weight was 174. After nothing more than cutting back portions and thirty minutes every other day on the treadmill I weighed 162 by April and my blood pressure had dropped into the high-normal range. I was able to quit the meds and have maintained my weight within one pound. Not experiencing all the medication side effects is fantastic!

I do take several supplements that are thought to increase blood flow and reduce blood pressure, but I’m not sure any of them help. After the holidays, I might try to lose another 5-7 pounds to see if the old-man love handles disappear. That would take me down to what I weighed in my early twenties.

Now if I could just get rid of the arthritic aches and pains...but at my age that's not going to happen.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I've lost 15 pounds so far, doctor's talking about taking me off blood pressure meds but I think it's too soon. I'm on a very low dose to begin with 10mg of Lisinopril, my BP is fabulous on it, it's cheap ($10 for 3 month supply) & I don't have any side effects. I had him increase my diuretic, it seems my body has forgotten how to regulate fluid since my last pregnancy. I'm on 25mg HCT now, it took a couple days but it has helped.

We eat Thanksgiving three different times, plus leftovers, so I think I'll try to really beef up my regime & lose 5 pounds as a cushion for the Thanksgiving.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My wife and I did that fast metabolism diet. I lost about 12 lbs in that month. In the past 3 months I lost 27 lbs. We are taking a break for the holidays while trying our best to loosely keep paleo then we are considering the ketogenic diet from January to march.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> My wife and I did that fast metabolism diet. I lost about 12 lbs in that month. In the past 3 months I lost 27 lbs. We are taking a break for the holidays while trying our best to loosely keep paleontology then we are considering the ketogenic diet from January to march.


The key to Keto (at least for me) is FAT BOMBS! I found a recipe recently for 'jello' fat bombs. It is the easiest fat bomb to make and it is like eating jello with whip cream.

http://www.myketokitchen.com/keto-recipes/low-carb-ketogenic-raspberry-cream-fat-bombs/

I double the recipe and use a glass baking dish instead of shaped molds. I am going to be making a batch today but am trying peach jello for a peaches and cream flavor.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> The key to Keto (at least for me) is FAT BOMBS! I found a recipe recently for 'jello' fat bombs. It is the easiest fat bomb to make and it is like eating jello with whip cream.
> 
> http://www.myketokitchen.com/keto-recipes/low-carb-ketogenic-raspberry-cream-fat-bombs/
> 
> I double the recipe and use a glass baking dish instead of shaped molds. I am going to be making a batch today but am trying peach jello for a peaches and cream flavor.


When I was doing my modified South Beach, I ate sugar free jello everyday. I also had eggs everyday for breakfast. I ate lots of veggies and some meat.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Last Thanksgiving this Thanksgiving!


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, look at you Hashbrown ! You look great man !


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I fell off the wagon because of the holidays and all the junk my mom normally makes. I gained a little weight back but I am still under my pre-pregnancy weight. I started up again on the first and am already down 3+ lbs.

I got a heart rate monitor that also tracks my sleep. I'm hoping to find out just how much sleep i am actually getting.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

We were so busy around the holidays, and holidays being what they are with special sweets and foods, I fell off the weight loss wagon. The good thing, I am not nearly up to where I was when I started almost a year ago, I found 5 of the pounds that I lost. Last week I decided to do my modified South Beach diet because it has always worked so well for me in eliminating the cravings. It is ketogenic. 

After 4 days, I have lost 4 pounds. If I can lose another 28 pounds, I will be thrilled, but if I could lose even more, that would be great.

How is everyone else doing with their weight loss goals?

I looked at the recipe you posted a link to, Grimm. I have tried sugar free jello and other sugar free products. I find that they tend to give me headaches. I have eaten lots of sugar free jello. Artificial sweeteners tend to scare me a little.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Man Hashbrown, you're my idol.

Right now I'm down a total of 30 pounds. My goal is to lose another 40-60 lbs. by late summer/early fall. Feeling way lighter /better. Joints don't hurt and my wife says I don't snore anymore. She thinks I was borderline sleep apnea, but not any longer. I quit punching new holes in my belt and ordered 3 paracord belts that will work well as I go down in size. I'm down one full size in pants already. And it's to the point where a lot of people can tell I'm losing the weight. I can see this needs to be an entire lifestyle shift to lose weight, keep losing weight and keep it off for good.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I need to try harder.
You guys are doing great!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I find that the days when I do not have a good plan, or the days when my plans get interrupted, like yesterday, are the days when it all goes south. Yesterday was one of those days.

Things that help me with weight loss:

Eating a breakfast with protein in it, such as eggs.
Eating lots of non-starchy vegetables and lean protein (chicken and fish). (good veggies for a diet--Onions, celery, peppers, lettuce, collards, cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, green beans, tomatoes, garlic) (Avoid--potatoes, corn, peas) 
Drink lots of water. 
Avoiding carbohydrates and lots of fats (pasta, pizza , breads, crackers)
Definitely no sugar for me. 
No sodas. I don't drink them much anyway.
Exercise--lots of walking. I take the dog out for lots of walks, which she wants and needs. I usually get at least 3 miles in a day, sometimes more and sometimes more like 5 or 6.

I tend to make a pot of soup a couple times a week when I am doing weight loss. Sometimes I make a pot of veggie soup with a can of black, pinto or white beans. Sometimes I like it spicy, with added rotel tomatoes. Flavor enhancers for this soup include cilantro (for those who like it) and lime juice when serving.

There are a few other soup recipes that I make to change up the variety in my diet.

I like to have lettuce wraps when I am doing weight loss eating. There are a variety of ingredients and ways you can eat lettuce wraps. They eliminate bread and can make a satisfying snack or part of a meal. One of the easiest for me is a thin slice of ham, a slice or two of tomato, a slice of avocado and some brown mustard. Quick and easy. I also find that when I wash my lettuce when I get it home, it is ready for me to eat my wraps when I want one or two. It makes the process easier for the following meals. I also like to make a variety of cooked fillings and wrap them in lettuce for serving.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, i blew it already today. Had to have some leftover German Chocolate cake I made for Sunday dinner.
I did say my New Year's resolution was to eat more cake.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have had great success with the fast metabolism diet. I've done it twice now and gone from 272 to 232. I did it before and after the holidays. Gained 2 lbs back over the holiday season. Disclaimer...the diet is a pain in the butt. You have to eat often and only particular foods at particular times and on certain days. Planning nightmare. Fortunately my wife is very organized and doing it with me otherwise I probably would have given up. I did crossfit for 6 months 6 days a week prior to the diets (started weight loss after this). Hurt my knee (read fat out of shape guy trying to go balls to the wall with crossfit like a *******) and dieted while in physical therapy to make up for lack of physical activity. Haven't gone back to crossfit but joined a gym and am lifting weights on a 5 day split program. On my days off I hike and I walk the dogs every evening. I plan to do the diet again in a month or so but for now my diet consists of a protein shake with oats and lots of veggies (my wife is a smoothie genius and we use good ingredients) in it in the morning split up before and after gym, small snack of almonds and biltong before and after lunch, an similar shake for lunch without the oats, and my dinner is generally a really nice salad with good healthy protein like fish, chk, venison, or steak. If i have to have desert its fruit like grapefruit and i dont eat after dinner time. Soon to be back to my post basic training weight, muscle mass and body fat percentage. The quest to lose all that weight I gained post army while sequestered in a library at college and stuck in a peterbilt for 11 hours a day continues. Feeling great. Knee now 100% but I'm not ready to chance it yet with too much running or strenuous uphill hikes. I don't heal as fast as I used to and am taking it easy to make sure.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Feels like it's been forever since I started my new diet back before the first of the year. Yesterday, I finally reached the 50 lb milestone. So basically averaging about 10 pounds a month over the long term. Now I'm hoping to kick it up a little because my next goal is 25 more pounds by August 1st. With all the work I have going on out at the farm I don't think it will be too much of a stretch. Now that I'm not so horribly out of shape I need to build stamina and strength next.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

HardCider said:


> Feels like it's been forever since I started my new diet back before the first of the year. Yesterday, I finally reached the 50 lb milestone. So basically averaging about 10 pounds a month over the long term. Now I'm hoping to kick it up a little because my next goal is 25 more pounds by August 1st. With all the work I have going on out at the farm I don't think it will be too much of a stretch. Now that I'm not so horribly out of shape I need to build stamina and strength next.


 Thats so awesome! In the last few months ive put back on 10 pounds. I have to get myself back into control. I went shopping yesterday and bought the food I know that will help get me back on track. Sundays though I will eat!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My journey continues as well. Added a sixth day at the gym for deadlifts. Now that my knee is 100% again Ive started playing tennis. Even joined a team. I play 3-4 times a week for a couple hours and Ive added a 5 mile hike on Sundays with weight and a lot of uphill. At least 2 miles is straight uphill (stairmaster uphill). Not really losing too many pounds with all the weightlifting but my body fat percentage is dropping like a rock. Goal is 210 (post basic training weight) and 12% or less body fat by end of august.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

..............


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I came back from our last Kansas farm trip with my highest weight ever. (179 lbs). Too much. That was 4 weeks ago. Dropped 10 and a half pounds. Been drinking a vegan protein smoothie with fruit blended in it for lunch. Eating fruit and drinking iced tea with yerbe matte when I'm starving to death. Eating a normal dinner. Hope to get under 140. I'd say another 2-3 months. 
Hardcider...you have done an AMAZING job! Congrats!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 5'1" and have a hard time at age 66 keeping lbs. off my small frame.
I started about 9 weeks ago and have lost 9 lbs. *It cost me nothing, no special foods, no expensive shakes, no expensive packages.*I have 11 more to lose to be at a comfortable weight.
I stopped pasta, rice, bread, sweets a lot. I still have one of these once a week usually. And always have one day on the weekend I eat normally--yesterday, it was New China Buffet. Man, it was great!!
*First, I had to stop the urge to eat constantly*. That helped. At 66, I really don't care about the loose flab around my mid-section. 
It was easy for me since I love apples, green peppers, cucumbers, and radishes, healthy, but low calorie content foods.

Good luck with any weight loss attempt. I tried two times and lost 7 lbs. and then broke my toes and last time, sprained my ankle, both at 7 lbs. loss, which can be depressing. 
And now, I am ready to stary walking 20 minutes a day, then up to 30 minutes a day.

Whatever works for you, keep doing it--don't let anyone shame you, pretend to be smarter than you--it is only one thing that really matters......
Calories in, calories out.
And ask for the Lord's guidance. I do every time I start to grab a packaged brownie and reach for vegetables/fruit instead. Say, amen!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Just to gloat...

I started the current KetoDiet 60 day challenge on 9/11.

I have lost over 13 lbs so far.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I'm 5'1" and have a hard time at age 66 keeping lbs. off my small frame.
> I started about 9 weeks ago and have lost 9 lbs. *It cost me nothing, no special foods, no expensive shakes, no expensive packages.*I have 11 more to lose to be at a comfortable weight.
> I stopped pasta, rice, bread, sweets a lot. I still have one of these once a week usually. And always have one day on the weekend I eat normally--yesterday, it was New China Buffet. Man, it was great!!
> *First, I had to stop the urge to eat constantly*. That helped. At 66, I really don't care about the loose flab around my mid-section.
> ...


Since March of this year, I have lost 16 lbs. and am keeping it off.
I need to lose 4 more and will do that now that I am home and trying to lead a normal life..if our lives can ever be that again.
Anyone losing more than a lb. a week is losing the wrong way--it's body mass and will be regained when eating begins again.
I feel great and look great 16 lbs. lighter.
And the great thing doing it my way is that is has cost me nothing.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Since March of this year, I have lost 16 lbs. and am keeping it off.
> I need to lose 4 more and will do that now that I am home and trying to lead a normal life..if our lives can ever be that again.
> Anyone losing more than a lb. a week is losing the wrong way--it's body mass and will be regained when eating begins again.
> I feel great and look great 16 lbs. lighter.
> And the great thing doing it my way is that is has cost me nothing.


I agree with you about losing weight fast except this is the lifestyle change my endocrinologist told me to make back in Jan. I didn't do it then because my breast milk all but dried up when I made the change. I waited til the baby was a year old before going ketogenic.

Most folks will think the 13 lbs I have lost are water weight but I am also checking my bodyfat percentage using calibers and the setting on my scale. I am dropping percents of fat and inches every week. Not to mention I have been drinking over 80 oz of water for the last few months. I added sodium, potassium and magnesium a few weeks before changing my lifestyle.

I am also doing intermittent fasting to help stay in ketosis. I check my status with the urine keto sticks and a blood meter. I don't see the weight going back on since I don't intend to eat a high carb and high sugar diet again (unless shtf).

Sentry, back me up here with your keto mojo.


----------

